# My blush collection



## raquel13 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm just updating this as I go along. I'll get to eyeshadows eventually, but that'll be a huge project.

*** blushes *** (original post was blushes only)

I don't own any MAC blushes... is that bad? 

Nars







Chanel






Becca






Sue Devitt






Pout






Cargo





...another one of the Cargo because I like this shot





All together now






*** lip glosses and palettes *** (added 4/20/07)











I have some lipsticks, too (mostly MAC, NARS, Prescriptives and Clinique), but I'm excited enough about them to take pics.


*** brushes *** (added 4/20/07)





Foundation and concealer 





Powder





Blush





Eyeshadow 





Eyeshadow (detail)





Blending





Eyeliner





Smudge





Brows

I also have a Stila lip brush, but meh... who gets excited about lip brushes?


*** eyeliners *** (added 4/20/07)





















Left to right: UD Zero, MAC Silverplate, Nars Mambo, MAC Forever Green, Nars Patmos, UD Covet, MAC So There Jade, UD Electric, UD Deviant, MAC Navy Stain, UD Lust, MAC Lilacky, UD 1999, TF Ruby Slippers, UD Lucky, Nars Sandstorm, UD Baked, UD Honey

Other than these pencils, I have 3 cream e/l palettes (Lorac and Smashbox), 2 BB gels, 1 MAC (Blacktrack), UD Pyrotechnics (silver glitter liquid liner) and TF Liquif-eye


----------



## n_c (Apr 19, 2007)

Dang! That's quite the blush collection...I like it!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 19, 2007)

That's a fascinating, kick-ass collection!


----------



## geeko (Apr 19, 2007)

damn. i love your blushers


----------



## miztgral (Apr 19, 2007)

I think my jaw just dropped. Loving the collection is an understatement.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 19, 2007)

NARS AND CHANEL..I want a nars blush so bad.


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow thats some collection. And it looks so neat!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow!





BTW: those are really good photos of the liners.


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 19, 2007)

wooow!!!!
thats the largest blush collection I have ever seen

& i thought I owned too many blushes (14) haha


----------



## Taj (Apr 19, 2007)

can't believe you... you got all the nars blushes ? Jealous you !
How do you find Sue Devitt?


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 19, 2007)

*<---- is officially jealous!*


----------



## MACisME (Apr 19, 2007)

geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 UR MY IDOL..this is absolutely stunning..i have a thing for blushes too!!!!!!!! So much blush porn I AM IN HEAVEN


----------



## 5_mac_love (Apr 20, 2007)

wow!!! love your blush collection also helps as a color reference, always wanted to see more of those cargo and nars blushes true colors, now i know what i'm getting!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## katiecarnage (Apr 20, 2007)

exhibit A scares me but i want it really bad.....

is it horrible to use? or easy?


----------



## raquel13 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for looking, and for the comments!

Taj, I've seen Sue Devitt at some Sephoras and at Ulta.

katiecarnage, Exhibit A is gorgeous if you use a light hand and a 187 brush.


----------



## krnstarrz (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh my god, I thought IIIIIIiii had a huge blush collection(21), you totally put all of us to shame!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG!!! that looks tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah... how do you like the pout blushes? do they have good color payoff? the colors look so nice in the pic!


----------



## raquel13 (Apr 20, 2007)

Pout blushes are really nice... super pigmented and silky.


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 20, 2007)

If I'm ever curious about a certain blush, I'll know where to look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And how many different versions of blush brushes do you need??


----------



## little teaser (Apr 20, 2007)

wow! at the blush collection, i love your eyeliners


----------



## Ambi (Apr 20, 2007)

Well you sure have _a few_ blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like your pencil collection.


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 21, 2007)

Those eyeliners are pure love!! I neeeeeed them!!


----------



## katiecarnage (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *raquei13* 

 
_Thanks everyone for looking, and for the comments!

Taj, I've seen Sue Devitt at some Sephoras and at Ulta.

katiecarnage, Exhibit A is gorgeous if you use a light hand and a 187 brush._

 
awesome! i may try it. i have fallen into a rut with nars orgasm, i think.
it's all i ever ever use.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 22, 2007)

Oooh pretty colours! Love your eyeliners & 'Cargo' blushes. I've never heard of them, is this a US brand?


----------



## Blush (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, I love your collection.


----------



## chazza (Apr 23, 2007)

my gosh i've never seen so many nars blushes at once! i just ordered orgasm for myself - that makes one! the photos of your pencil liners are sooo pretty and artistic!


----------



## glamgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

You go girl!


----------



## prettipolish (Apr 25, 2007)

I want your eyeliners


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 26, 2007)

love it!i want those ud pencils!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 26, 2007)

You sure have lots of Blush!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 27, 2007)

i cannot believe your blush collection. its amazing! i have pout apricot totty too and i looveee it!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 27, 2007)

love the updates~!


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 27, 2007)

great photos


----------



## mistella (May 1, 2007)

OMG I love NARS and Pout blushes!! actually I love all blushes! they look so cute all organized in your containers. Im going to go back and stare at your pictures now!


----------



## honeybee1959 (May 1, 2007)

I saw these photos on another site. And I'm still in awe when I see your collection.

Is it bad that you don't have any MAC blushes? Hmmm...well, maybe it is when you're posting on a predominately MAC site. LOL


----------



## Steel (May 1, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen that many blushes in one place at a time, wow! 

I have a question though regarding the NARS eye pencils, how do you like them? Can you compare them to the UD ones? Thanks!


----------



## user79 (May 1, 2007)

Wow I have blush envy!!!! Care to say which blushes are amongst your favorites??


----------



## rosquared (May 2, 2007)

i think i asked this same question in another one of your posts, but are you a makeup artist?  you have my dream collection.


----------



## meowgoezdacow (May 2, 2007)

holy crap... i'm jealous lol


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

LOL. Don't be jealous......be inspired...


----------



## sol_0586 (May 3, 2007)

Damnnnnn Girl! 
Ok, that's all I have to say =)


----------

